# [SOLVED] Please Insert original Disk Instead of Backup (1000).



## Moses154

Help Me please i installed this Game C&C3 and it is the real game not a back up and it is telled me to Please Insert original Disk Instead of Backup (1000). and i dont know why it worked befor untill i installed new m/board help please


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

*Re: Please Insert original Disk Instead of Backup (1000).*

Do you have emulation software running (e.g. Alcohol 120%, Daemon Tools, PowerISO etc)? 
If so, end them and try running the game. If it doesn't work, there may be an Issue with the SecuRom feature, which is much harder to resolve.


----------



## Moses154

*Re: Please Insert original Disk Instead of Backup (1000).*

i just rolled back drivers and uninstalled and reinstalled and it worked


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

*Re: Please Insert original Disk Instead of Backup (1000).*

:laugh: Great. Thanks for posting your solution. Glad it worked out in the end.


----------



## HWGuthrie

I found that I had the same problem on a Windows 8 system when trying to uninstall the program and believe it may have been originally caused by installing an update to Oblivion GOTY. I wasn't able to even uninstall the program without getting that message. What worked for me is that I browsed to the CD and ran the SETUP program from there. It successfully removed Oblivion from my programs list. Best wishes...


----------

